# What to add?



## NessieBlaze (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi! I am still pretty new to the fish world, but absolutely love it!! 

I have a 29 gallon tank. I want to add more fish, and not too sure what to add as I do research I see so many different things. Or if I am overstocked...

The fish store I have been working with helps depending on who is working for the day. I just learned of another all fresh water store that I am going to check out soon. 

3 black rasbora het
2 Platy
1 black Kuhli
2 silver tetra 
2 hatchetfish
1 bristle nose pleco
1 albino tiger barb

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are needing more of certain fish but your tank isn't big enough to add that many.

3 black rasbora het +3
2 Platy
1 black Kuhli + 3
2 silver tetra + 4
2 hatchetfish
1 bristle nose pleco
1 albino tiger barb + 6

Actually your tank don't need anymore, but would look more active if you dropped a couple of fish and added to what you need to make the fish more comphy.


----------



## NessieBlaze (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think some schooling fish would look good, if you had a bigger tank.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

Rather than many single fish of different species, I stock small shoals of just a few species. In a 30 gallon tank, I have a shoal of scissortail rasboras, black phantom tetras, diamond tetras, black skirt tetras, and bloodfin tetras. In a 27 gallon tank I have neon tetras, glolight tetras, and zebra danios. A 20 gallon tank has white clouds, harlequin rasboras, and albino cories. My ten gallon tank has von rios tetras and x-ray tetras only. This creates a natural look and the fish have security in numbers.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, following the one inch rule, my tanks are a little overstocked; but I have very good filtration and aeration, so I can push the limit a bit.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The one tiger barb jumps out at me. It's a shoaling fish with a very active social life, expressed through harmless nipping of other tiger barbs. With no one to play with, it may well transfer the nipping to unrelated tankmates, and when they don't respond as tiger barbs do, the nipping can get harmful, fast. It's not a fish that should ever be alone, and you need to either give it away or get half a dozen more.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, most schooling/shoaling fish don't do so well unless they are kept in groups of at least 5 or 6.


----------



## NessieBlaze (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all!! I will look into making some changes!


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

Additional note: I have added fish that I thought would work well in the community, only to later have them become too territorial. A lfs here will take fish that don't suit your aquarium. If you don't want to start another tank, you might check your lfs to see if they will do the same.


----------



## NessieBlaze (Jan 6, 2012)

Good to know! I will give the lfs a call and see if they do the same!! Thank you


----------

